# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Гавайская вечеринка

## лилечек

Вот материал, который я брала с форума... Авторам спасибо! 

*Сценарий корпоративного праздника по-гавайски*

Праздник может состоятся в любых предполагаемых обстоятельствах: в ресторане, кафе, офисе… Но лучше если данная вечеринка будет проводиться рядом с водой: набережная, теплоход, бассейн. Да-да! А почему не в бассейне?! И неординарно, и оригинально.

ПРЕЛЮДИЯ.

За полчаса до начала праздника участники и гости собираются на в назначенном месте. Их встречают девушки в пареро, которые приветствуют всех на английском и гавайском языках и раздают участникам и гостям карнавальную атрибутику: разноцветные фольгированные колпачки, декоративные перья, бусы из бумажных или полиэтиленовых цветов и т. п.

В фойе или специальной комнате организован "welcome drink": отдельный стол с аперитивами и фруктами. Здесь же музыкант на барабанах отбивает гавайские этнические ритмы. Если нет возможности пригласить музыканта, барабаны должны звучать в аудиозаписи.

За 15 минут до начала вечеринки ведущий приветствуют всех собравшихся гостей и участников праздника.

Ведущий должен быть одет, так сказать по-гавайски: яркие джинсы, рубашка-гавайка, лейс - бусы из цветов, яркая летняя кепка или шляпа.

Ведущий. Дорогие друзья! Мы очень рады приветствовать вас в нашем зале (на борту теплохода, на набережной…), который превратиться на несколько часов в загадочный остров "Гавайи"!
Гавайи - это сказочный рай!
Гавайи - это ваша мечта!
Только здесь веселись, отдыхай!
Гавайи - лучезарного моря звезда!

Поскольку мы предлагаем вам совершить своеобразное путешествие во времени и пространстве, пожелаем друг другу доброго пути, но обязательно по-гавайски.

Я говорю вам: "Алоха, дуд!" - а вы отвечаете: "Да кайне, бра!". Приготовились!… Алоха, дуд!

Участники. Да кайне, бра!

Ведущий знакомит всех с шуточными обязанностями "жителей" острова "Гавайи", анонсируют программу корпоративного праздника и предлагают всем через 15 минут собраться в банкетном зале "острова", согласно "дислокации" своих мест за праздничными столами.

Ведущий. Закон любого праздника - веселись и не думай не о чем. Но есть определенные обязанности праздничного гавайского времяпрепровождения. Послушайте их внимательно.
Сегодня здесь закон простой:
Веселись от души, танцуй и пой!
Нужно очень постараться
Звонко, весело смеяться!
Гавайцы - народ всегда дружелюбный,
Вы постарайтесь не ругаться прилюдно.
На празднике нашем не модно стесняться,
Смело можно в любви объясняться!
Веселись сам и весели другого,
Быть на Гавайях не может быть иного!

Гавайи - это кокосовые пальмы, манговые деревья, ананасовые плантации, тропические леса, разноцветные радуги, действующие вулканы, морские черепахи и красивые легенды… Всего этого мы вам не обещаем, но тем не менее в праздничной программе вас ожидает:
Веселые гавайские пляски,
Кулинарно-алкогольные сказки,
Праздничные поздравления,
Гавайские игры и развлечения,
Бармен-шоу и билли-дэнс,
Симпатичные блек-менс,
Экзотические гости…
Так что, сомнения отбросьте -
Вечеринка гавайская у нас,
Только сегодня и только сейчас.

Дорогие друзья, "dont worry be Hawaiian", что в переводе означает "не стесняйтесь быть Гавайцем". Ровно через четверть часа встречаемся за праздничным столом, согласно прейскуранту распределения мест.

Музыка. Свободное общение 15-20 минут.

----------


## лилечек

ОФИЦИАЛЬНАЯ ЧАСТЬ.

Официальная часть начинается в банкетном зале. Ведущий открывает корпоративную "вечеринку по-гавайски" и проводит игровой экспромт "Приветствие по-гавайски".



Экспромт "Приветствие по-гавайски".

В фонограмме (или в живую) звучит барабанный ритм, под который ведущий в стиле рэпа проводит экспромт.
Ведущий: Добрый вечер, добрый час!
Я приветствую всех вас!
Вэри гуд, салям алейкум,
Бона сэра, вац из дас!
Еще божур, шалом и чао,
Буонас диаз, свэйки, здраво!
Гомарджоба, буна, йети,
Намасте, алоха, тэрвист.

Итак, дорогие друзья, успели сосчитать?… Как что сосчитать… На скольких языках я вас сейчас поприветствовал?…

По принципу "больше-меньше" ведущий определяет победителя этого экспромта. Правильный ответ: на 17-ти языках. Автору правильного ответа вручается приз.

Ведущий. А теперь, попробуйте угадать, какое из прозвучавших приветствий, является гавайским…

Ведущий вновь проводит конкурс, выявляя самого внимательного или сообразительного. Правильный ответ: "алоха". Угадавшему гавайское приветствие вручается приз.

Ведущий. Вообще у гавайцев слово "алоха" универсальное. Оно и приветствие, и пожелание всего доброго, и благодарение, и даже признание в любви…

Именно сейчас я с удовольствием предоставляю слово, и для приветствия, и для благодарения, и для поздравления, а возможно и признания в той самой любви, руководителю фирмы (название организации) Михаилу Эдину.

Алоха, Михаил Николаевич!

Слово для приветствия и поздравления предоставляется руководству компании, официальным лицам и почетным гостям. Выступающие приветствуют всех собравшихся и поздравляют с профессиональным праздником.

Затем ведущий проводит шуточное посвящение руководителя компании в "Верховно-гавайского Вождя"

Церемония посвящения.

Ведущий. Для проведения церемониала посвящения, нам необходимы две помощницы из числа сотрудников компании. Уважаемый Михаил Николавеич, определите этих двух представительниц прекрасного пола, с которыми вы, как говориться, и в разведку, и на Гавайи…

Руководитель компании определяет двух помощниц для проведения церемониала посвящения. Одной из них вручается "лейс" - цветочные бусы, другой "жезл" - бутафорский банан и игрушечный барабан.

Ведущий. Друзья! Церемониал важнейший начинаем,
Михаила в Верховно-гавайского Вождя посвящаем.

(Звучат барабанные ритмы.)

Ритмы барабанов в Вашу честь звучат,
Атрибуты власти примите от девчат.

Помощницы вручают "названному вождю" "атрибуты" власти.

Ведущий. А сейчас наш уважаемый Вождь выступит с приветственной речью. Как только он, то есть Вождь, ударит в барабан, всем необходимо дружно крикнуть "Хэй!" и поднять правую руку вверх.

"Вождю" вручается текст приветственной речи. После каждой фразы все кричат "Хэй!" и поднимают правую руку. После каждого блока "приветственной речи" ведущий "переводит" смысл сказанного вождем.

Ведущий. Итак, Господин Вождь, начинайте…

Вождь. Парам парэро!

Все. Хэй!

Вождь. Парам парэро!

Все. Хэй!

Вождь. Парам парэро!

Все. Хэй! Хэй! Хэй!

Ведущий. Вождь сказал следующее:

"Праздник этот долго ждали,

Мы давно о нем мечтали!".

Вождь. Парам парэро!

Все. Хэй!

Вождь. Парам парэро!

Все. Хэй!

Вождь. Парам парэро!

Все. Хэй! Хэй! Хэй!

Ведущий. Перевожу сказанное:

"Будем петь и танцевать

И друг друга поздравлять!".

Вождь. Парам парэро!

Все. Хэй!

Вождь. Парам парэро!

Все. Хэй!

Вождь. Парам парэро!

Все. Хэй! Хэй! Хэй!

Ведущий. Внимание, кто не понял - перевожу:

"Поднять бокалы очень нужно,

Выпьем все за праздник дружно!".

Руководитель компании - "вождь" произносит тост, все его поддерживают. Тут же проводится церемония награждения лучших сотрудников компании по итогам года. Ритуал "открытия" вечеринки по-гавайски, то есть официальная часть заканчивается.

Банкетная пауза 15-20 минут.

----------


## лилечек

БАНКЕТНАЯ ЧАСТЬ.

Праздничное застолье рассчитано на 1,5 часа, с небольшим перерывом через 45 минут. Программу банкетной части составляют: 4-5 концертных номеров, застольные игры, розыгрыши, викторины, провозглашение тостов, фоновая музыка во время банкетных пауз.

Ведущий. Праздник, не успев начаться, уже в разгаре. А какое праздничное застолье без поздравлений и тостов… Если кто из вас, уважаемые "гавайцы", пожелает произнести праздничный спич, пожалуйста, но только с согласия Верховно-гавайского Вождя.

Неизменной приметой всех гавайских пляжей являются небольшие бары с экзотическими коктейлями и напитками. Напитки у вас на столах. А вот, гавайского бара не обещаю… Но бармен-шоу - это уже неизменная примета нашей вечеринки.

Показательное выступление - бармен-шоу (5-10 минут).

Выступление бармена состоит из приготовления на глазах участников вечеринки "экзотических" коктейлей, дегустация приготовленных напитков, жонгляж, динамичная фоновая музыка, данс-анимация ассистентки бармена (желательно чтобы ассистентка была южных кровей).

Тест-викторина "Гавайи!… Что это?".

Ведущий. Дорогие друзья, сейчас мы постараемся выяснить, кто из вас о Гавайях знает если не все, то хотя бы практически все.

Я задаю вопрос, к нему три варианта ответов, но только один из них правильный. Итак, начинаем интеллектуальный конкурс "Гавайи!… Что это?".

Существует такое понятие как "гавайское время". Как вы думаете, что это означает:
никто не куда не спешит;
послеобеденный сон;
час-пик.

Килауэа - это название:
действующего вулкана на Гавайях;
одного из Гавайских островов;
самого глубокого гавайского озера.

В Гавайском пантеоне Богиня вулканов изображается в виде женщины с развивающимися черными косами и огненными глазами. А зовут эту Богиню:
Бекхам;
Марадонна;
Пеле.

Агуалоа - дословно по-гавайски означает:
огромная ящерица;
молоко кобылицы;
длинная возвышенность.

Гавайские острова - это:
суверенное государство;
штат США;
штат Австралии.

Самый высокий бездействующий вулкан на острове Гавайи - Мауна Кеа, в переводе означает "белая гора", потому что ее вершина часто:
постоянно в тумане;
покрыта белыми цветками эдельвейса;
покрыта снегом.

"Хула-хула" - это:
национальный гавайский танец;
национальный гавайский хлеб;
национальная гавайская одежда.

Столицей Гавайских островов является город:
Баден-Баден;
Гонолулу;
Гавайск-сити.

Первое название Гавайского архипелага было:
Банановые острова;
Гамбургерские острова;
Сандвичевы острова.

Гавайские острова открыл:
Граф Сандвич;
Христофор Колумб;
Джеймс Кук.

На Гавайских островах расположена знаменитая военно-морская база:
Гуан-Танамелла;
Перл-Харбор;
Блек-Джек.

На Гавайях разница во времени с Москвой составляет:
13 часов;
9 часов;
5 часов.

Ведущий проводит тест-викторину, таким образом, что по правильным ответам определяет самый активную компанию за общим столом, а затем, выявляет победителя за этим столиком.

Ведущий. Рад поздравить нашего победителя в гавайско-интеллектуальном марафоне! От меня приз, от всех аплодисменты… А нашу программу продолжает выступление в танцевальном стиле, которое популярно как во всем мире, так и на Гавайях - билли-денс (танец живота).

Концертный номер - танец живота (5 минут).

Каждый номер шоу-программы, желательно должен быть с элементами интерактива. Первая часть номера "танец живота" - выступление танцовщицы, то есть сам танец. Вторая часть ее выступления - привлечение участников вечеринки к "искусству владения животом". Особенно зрелищно и удачно проходит вовлечение в данный интерактив мужской части сотрудников фирмы. 

Экспромт "Назови вес кокоса".

Ведущий. Гавайские острова называют короной "Южных морей", потому что большинство растений, которые здесь произрастают, больше не встречаются нигде в мире.

Не могу утверждать, что кокосы растут только там, но то, что кто-то из вас станет обладателем кокоса, который у меня в руках, это очевидно. Разыграем мы его не просто, а очень просто…

Я с радостью вручу этот экзотический орех тому, кто назовет точный его вес…

Ведущий проводит экспромт. Автору правильного ответа вручается приз - кокос, вес которого и угадывался. Предварительно не забудьте взвесить кокос. Кстати, чтобы не было недоразумений, карточку с правильным ответом запечатайте в конверт и вскройте его тогда, когда выявиться победитель розыгрыша.

Ведущий. Ощутить неповторимый солнечный аромат гавайских пляжей, невозможно не насладившись будоражащими ритмами гавайских барабанов. Только для вас, друзья, и только сегодня - шоу на гавайских барабанах.

Выступление музыканта на гавайских барабанах. Предварительно нужно договориться с исполнителем, чтобы в своем выступлении он также использовал интерактив - привлек участников к "мастерству ритмического рисунка" на ударных инструментах.

Экспромт "Тринадцать кокосов".

Ведущий. Сейчас я хочу предложить вам популярную игру гавайских аборигенов "Тринадцать кокосов". Между двумя игроками выкладывается 13 кокосов, по очереди каждый игрок берет один, два или три ореха, кому остается последний, то есть тринадцатый орех - проигрывает.

Познаем популярную гавайскую забаву на практике. У меня в руках шнурок, на нем ровно 13 шариков - это и заменит нам необходимое количество кокосов. Итак, начинаем… Какие экзотические фрукты, плоды, растения обитают на Гавайях?…

Ведущий проводит игру по следующей технологии: кто называет экзотические растения становятся игроками; игра проводится всегда в паре, то есть участвуют два человека; они держат шнур с 13 шариками; по очереди они передвигают к себе 1, 2 или 3 шарика; кому остается последний шарик - проигрывает. Экспромт проводится между 3-4 парами, затем играют победители. Так определяется абсолютный победитель этой забавы.

Экспромт "Караоке по-гавайски".

Ведущий. Одно из любимых занятий гавайцев на досуге - это бить в барабаны, петь народные песни и танцевать в такт барабанным и песенным ритмам. С барабанами у нас большая напряжен-ка, сезон все-таки. Танцевальные страсти впереди. А вокальное творчество проявить самое время.

Начинаем конкурс "Караоке по-гавайски". Соревнуются между собой компании за столиками. Как только начнет звучать мелодия песни, ее тут же необходимо запеть всей компанией. Какой столик запоет первым, зачисляет на свой счет победный банан. Победитель определиться очень просто - на чьем столике окажется большее количество победных бананов. У нас в арсенале несколько мелодий, так что шансы на победу есть у всех. Внимание, первая мелодия…

Проводится конкурс: звучат фонограммы известных песен в формате "минус голос", столики-компании пытаются угадать песню и тут же запеть ее, кому удается это сделать первыми - получают от ведущего победный балл и банан в придачу. 

Несколько мелодий, несколько раундов, лидер постоянно меняется, ведущий следит за счетом в данной ситуации… Не нужно чтобы исполнялась вся песня, достаточно куплета и припева и тут же переходить к следующему варианту. Мелодий должно быть не меньше 5-ти и не больше 9-ти. Компании-победительнице вручается приз и предоставляется право исполнить песню на их выбор, либо на выбор ведущего.

                 Сюрприз вечеринки.
 У меня девиз такой,
Всем, надеюсь, он понятен:
Приготовленный сюрприз
Должен быть друзьям приятен.

И действительно, праздник без сюрпризов, не праздник. Дорогие друзья, встречайте экзотических гостей вечеринки…

Музыка. Выступление гостей - негритянская музыкальная шоу-рэп-группа.

После выступления гостей объявляется небольшой перерыв. Во время перерыва звучит танцевальная музыка для желающих потанцевать. Уместно организовать фотографирование, тем более появление негров-артистов всегда вызывает определенное оживление среди участников праздника, и многие спешат сфотографироваться с ними на память.

Для фотографирования можно использовать принцип тантамарески - заранее приготовить щит с разрисованными изображениями папуасов среди пальм, но вместо лиц оставить овальные прорези. Желающие запечатлеть себя на фото в отверстия подставляют свои лица, и фото-шутка готова.

Далее вечеринка строится по принципу "хеппининг", то есть каждый отдыхает и развлекается в свое удовольствие, никакой "обязательной программы". Кто-то "зажигает" на танцполе, кто-то принимает участие в играх и конкурсах, кто-то предается поеданию любимых блюд за столом…

Так называемая "свободная" часть празднества разворачивается в трех направлениях: застольная, игровая, танцевальная. Везде должна царить атмосфера свободы и непринужденности.

----------


## лилечек

ИГРОВАЯ НАЧИНКА ДЛЯ "ГАВАЙСКОЙ" ВЕЧЕРИНКИ.

"Гавайские перевертыши".

Ведущий. У гавайских аборигенов, дабы заговорить злых духов, есть привычка говорить запутанно, то есть, переворачивая слова на противоположные по значению. Получиться ли у вас обмануть злых духов и освоить так называемые гавайские перевертыши…
С пальмы свешивалась обезьяна, вовсе не похожая на банан желтого цвета.

(В траве сидел кузнечик, совсем как огуречик, зелененький он был.)
В одиночку грустно сидеть на необитаемом острове и бубнить под нос себе стихи.

(Вместе вес ело шагать по просторам и, конечно, припевать лучше хором.)
Они плывут, плывут из ближайшей хижины, плохие туземцы, грустные захватчики.

(Мы едем, едем, едем в далекие края, хорошие соседи, веселые друзья.)
Черным болотом кончается океан, а разлука заканчивается слезами.

(С голубого ручейка начинается река, ну а дружба начинается с улыбки.)



"Танец с кокосом".

Ведущий. Сколько букв входит в слово "кокос"?… Не пять, а три! Буквы "к", "о", "с". Милые дамы, чьи имена начинаются с этих букв?… прошу вас подойти ко мне…

Определяются 3-5 участниц.

Ведущий. А есть ли среди мужчин те, чьи имена начинаются с этих же букв?… Я приглашаю вас присоединиться к нашей компании…

Определяются 3-5 участников.

Ведущий. Теперь вам нужно распределиться по парам, согласно начальных букв ваших имен…

Участники распределяются по парам.

Ведущий. Каждой паре я вручаю по кокосу…

Парам вручаются кокосы. Кокосы могут быть как настоящими, так и их заменителями, например мячами. Но с настоящими кокосами интересней.

Ведущий. Уважаемые конкурсанты, вы примите участие в небольшом танц-марафоне. Каждой паре, исполняя тот или иной танец, необходимо удерживать кокос без помощи рук. Если кокос падает, то эта пара сходит с дистанции. Победителями станут те, кто осилит все три тура, не потеряв южный экзотический орех. Внимание, начинаем…

1 тур: ламбада (кокос удерживаются животами).

2 тур: макарена (кокос удерживаются спинами).

3 тур: летка-енка (кокс удерживается в положении "паровозик").



"Передай кокос".

Желающие принять участие в забаве (от 7 до 14 человек), выстраиваются в линию или по кругу. Игра проводится пр принципу "плей-офф", то есть на выбывание.

Звучит музыка, игроки передают кокос из рук в руки - получив кокос от соседа нужно сделать поворот вокруг себя и передать его дальше.

Музыка периодически останавливается. Игрок, у которого в момент остановки музыки в руках окажется кокос, выбывает из игры.

Игра проводится до тех пор, пока не останется последний игрок - то есть победитель. Приз - кокос, который передавался из рук в руки игроками.



"Черепашьи бега"

Для проведения игры необходимо заранее подготовить реквизит: игрушечные черепахи, бамбуковые палочки, веревка. Веревка разрезается на 3-4 метра, один ее конец привязывается к бамбуку по середине, второй - к черепахе.

Правила игры:
определяются участники, количество которых зависит от приготовленного реквизита;
все участники выстраиваются в линию, у них в руках бамбуковые палочки;
на веревках равноудалены "черепахи-бегуньи";
по команде ведущего участники начинают наматывать веревку на бамбуковую палочку, от чего черепахи начинают свой "забег";
победитель становится тот, чья черепаха первой достигнет линию финиша.



"Фруктовый капкан".

В темный тканевый мешок складываются фрукты: кокос, банан, ананас, киви, авокадо, айва… Снаружи на мешке находится карман с заданиями-фантами. Это и будет "фруктовый капкан".

Участник, не глядя, запускает руку в мешок, берет в руку что-то одно из содержимого и на ощупь отгадывает название фрукта. Угадает, забирает себе в качестве презента. Если же участник ошибается - достает и кармашка задание-фант и выполняет его.

Для "прикола" в мешок можно добавить другие предметы, напоминающие по форме и структуре какие-либо фрукты (мячик, мягкую игрушку, клубок пряжи, губку для мытья посуды…).

Задания-фанты:
исполнить гавайский танец - "хула" ("хула" - медленное покачивание бедрами в повороте под этническую музыку);
признаться в любви всем женщинам (мужчинам) как гавайский абориген (аборигенка) - жестами, криками, мимикой;
одарить поцелуями всех мужчин (женщин) в щечку;
удивить всех присутствующих своими вокальными данными;
изобразить обезьянку, лакомящуюся бананом…



"Кокосоносы".

Для этой игры понадобятся не настоящие кокосы, а их "заменители" - детские мячики.

По количеству мячей определяются игроки, которым нужно определенным образом пронести "кокос" на заданное расстояние и не уронить его. Победителем становится самый быстрый, но ни разу не потерявший мячик-кокос.

Варианты заданий:
пронести кокос на голове:
пронести кокос, зажав его коленями;
пронести кокос, зажав его щиколотками;
пронести кокос, зажав лопатками наклонившись вперед;
пронести кокос, держа его согнув одну ногу, прыгая на другой ноге.



Танец-забава "Лимбо по-гавайски".

Танцевальное развлечение "Лимбо" одно из самых популярных на разнообразных вечеринках. Мы же внесем в него свою "изюминку".

Понадобится бамбуковый прутик (длина не менее 1,5 м.) и кокосы, либо заменяющие их мячи.

Двое участников держат бамбук, остальные под музыку проходят под бамбуковым прутиком по очереди. С каждым новым заходом участников бамбук опускается ниже, а участников все меньше, так как чем ниже препятствие, тем сложней его преодолеть.

Основное условие: проходить под бамбуковой палкой нужно, удерживая кокос любым способом, но без помощи рук. При преодолении препятствия касаться пола руками и другими частями тела нельзя (кроме ног естественно).

Конкурс проводится до последнего участника.

ФИНАЛ ВЕЧЕРИНКИ.

Вечеринка заканчивается финальным ритуальным танцем "Гигантская ламбада". Что такое "ламбада" и как она исполняется, знают все. А почему "гигантская"… Организаторам и ведущему вечеринки необходимо постараться объединить в единую "ламбаду" всех участников вечеринки, захватив как можно больше пространства, то есть танцевать ее не только на танцполе, а путешествую по всему "праздничному" пространству - таким образом получается огромная "змея" охватившая все и всех.

После "ламбады" всех вечеринки угощают прохладным тропическим чаем и фруктами. Произносятся финальные речи руководства фирмы. Выстреливают "бум-фетти", на столиках зажигаются настольные фейерверки. Звучат ритмы гавайских барабанов в исполнении музыканта, который "путешествует" среди столиков. Ведущий благодарит всех за участие и внимание, произносит слова прощания. Вечеринка "по-гавайски" закончена.

"P.S."

Корпоративная вечеринка по-гавайски может быть приурочена к любому событию: день фирмы, профессиональный праздник, Новый год, семейное мероприятие для сотрудников фирмы, загородный отдых и т. д.

Если вечеринка имеет адресное предназначение, то ее нужно наполнить необходимыми атрибутами, персонажами, ритуалами… Если новогодняя вечеринка по-гавайски, вместо Деда Мороза может прийти Дед Жара, а вместо традиционной песни "В лесу родилась елочка" спеть "В джунглях родилась пальмочка". Если это день рождения фирмы, то здесь можно разыграть турпутевку на Гавайи, вынести именинный торт, украшенный экзотическими фруктами. Если это семейное мероприятие для сотрудников фирмы, необходимо продумать развлечения и для детей сотрудников.

Для создания празднично-гавайской атмосферы данной вечеринки, необходимо обратить внимание на антураж и наполнение шоу-программы:
желательно чтобы все участники и гости были в разноцветных по-летнему легких нарядах;
в оформлении праздничного пространства использовать воздушные шарики, бутафорские цветы, искусственные пальмы;
музыкальное оформление также должно соответствовать заявленной тематике;
на накрытых столах больше фруктов и легких коктейлей, украшенных соломинками, зонтиками, мишурой, бумажными фигурками;
необходимо тщательно продумать наполнение шоу-программы: приглашение темнокожих исполнителей, латиноамериканские танцы, цирковые номера (жонгляж, хула-хупы, йога), песенные хиты о лете, солнце, море - все номера должны быть яркими, красочными, заводными.

----------


## djpaolo

Кто-нибудь пробовал проводить вечеринки в гавайском стиле? Сделал на Камчатке одну, но так никто больше не повторил...
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1352085.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

:))))А вы когда-нить брили кокосы? Попробуйте:)))))Очень весело! (главное не забыть их пеной для бритья помазать)

----------


## Севрюкова Наталья

Прилетел один новый русский на Гавайи, заселяется в отель, 
его и спрашивают: 
- Вы откуда? 
Он думает, скажу из России, начнут спpашивать, а что это, а где это, 
ну и сказал: 
- Из Евpопы! 
А ему: 
- А где в России находится Евpопа...!? 
2)- Я этим летом на Гавайи ездил, там такую девчонку встретил: она вся весёлая, кричит, руками машет... и утонула! 
В самолете пассажир смотрит в иллюминатор и в испуге подзывает к себе стюардессу: 
- Мы что, сбились с куpса? Под нами снег, тайга, а должны быть Гавайи... 
- Да нет, это и есть Гавайи, просто там новые русские Hовый год празднуют... 

3)Новый чукча приехал отдохнуть на Гавайи. Пошел на пляж в надежде познакомиться с девочками. Те на него - ноль внимания, а сам он не может с ними заговорить. Спросил совета у друга. 

- А ты купи огурец побольше, и засунь в плавки. 

Новый чукча так и сделал. Приходит с пляжа. 

- Все только на меня смотрели, даже пальцами показывали. Правда, смущает, что не только девочки, но и мужики, и дети. 

- Чтобы не вызывать *ненужного* интереса, огурец надо класть не сзади, а *спереди*.

5)Муж пишет жене с Гавайев: "Отпуск провожу отлично. На баб даже не смотрю. Целыми днями учусь играть на гавайской гитаре..." 
Приехал он через пару недель домой и сразу потащил жену в кровать. 
Она: - Для начала сыграй-ка мне на гитаре.





----------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Севрюкова Наталья

Задания-фанты:
исполнить гавайский танец - "хула" ("хула" - медленное покачивание бедрами в повороте под этническую музыку);
признаться в любви всем женщинам (мужчинам) как гавайский абориген (аборигенка) - жестами, криками, мимикой;
одарить поцелуями всех мужчин (женщин) в щечку;
удивить всех присутствующих своими вокальными данными;
изобразить обезьянку, лакомящуюся бананом…



"Кокосоносы".

Для этой игры понадобятся не настоящие кокосы, а их "заменители" - детские мячики.Аренда машин. Оформить заказ такси в москве воспользовавшись нашими услугами можно.


По количеству мячей определяются игроки, которым нужно определенным образом пронести "кокос" на заданное расстояние и не уронить его. Победителем становится самый быстрый, но ни разу не потерявший мячик-кокос.

Варианты заданий:
пронести кокос на голове:
пронести кокос, зажав его коленями;
пронести кокос, зажав его щиколотками;
пронести кокос, зажав лопатками наклонившись вперед;
пронести кокос, держа его согнув одну ногу, прыгая на другой ноге.

----------

гордеева (18.06.2016)

----------


## muxlen

Наконец-то корпоратив, который я очень боялась прошёл!!!! Выставляю сценарий Гавайской вечеринки.  Материал брала с форума, подработав под себя. 
Спасибо Татьяне - Курочке, Алисочке и всем, всем девчонкам, которые откликались!!! Спасибо!!!

Сценарий корпоративного праздника
«Гавайская вечеринка фирмы Яртойс»
(гости прибывали в течении 6 часов, мы каждого встречали на улице)

 Дорогие друзья, ! Мы очень рады приветствовать вас в нашей компании который превратиться на несколько часов в райский уголок «Яртойс»!

Что за праздник? Дайте ответ!
Фирме Яртойс уже 9 лет!

И сегодня вас ждёт необычный день… 
- оранжевый и радостный, как солнце….. 
- Вкусный, как апельсины…….. 
- Зажигательный, как фейерверк.
- Полезный, как морковка 
- Стильный, как оранжевый галстук
Надёжный и стабильный как фирма Яртойс
Только сегодня, и только сейчас
Райское  лето от фирмы Яртойс.

 Мы с удовольствием предлагаем вам совершить путешествие на Гавайи,  пожелаем друг другу доброго пути, но обязательно по-гавайски.   Алоха       (вешаем Гавайскую гирлянду)

Добро пожаловать в Рай 
Здесь на Гавайях  закон простой:
Веселись от души, танцуй и пой!  
(танец Гавайский – танцевала проф. девушка)
(Все клиенты с удовольствием танцевали вместе с нашей танцовщицей)


Для начала нужно постараться,
Под Гавайской планкой перебраться.
(гости под музыку проходят под Гавайской палкой «Лимбо»)
(Мы им говорили: «Кто пройдёт под палкой «Лимбо» 3 раза, у того исполнятся мечты и повысятся доходы». )


Ну,что ж,  друзья:
Позади, веселые гавайские пляски,
Впереди, кулинарно - алкогольные сказки

(После встречи все шли или на склады заказывать товар, потому,  что это крупный оптовый склад игрушек,  или присаживались за столы, которые были накрыты в Гавайском стиле.)

Все эти встречи продолжались с 9 утра до 3-х дня.
В перерывах мы развлекали людей за столами:

1.	Тест-викторина «Гавайи!… Что это?».
2.	Назови вес кокоса
3.	Кричалки «Яртойс»
4.	Игра «Тринадцать кокосов
5.	Гавайские перевёртыши

Далее началась основная часть розыгрыш призов.



II часть банкета Лотерея
Добрый день,  уважаемые дамы и господа! 
Вот и еще один год плодотворной работы Фирмы остался позади. И вновь пришло время принимать поздравления за успешные проекты, слаженную и ответственную работу. 
Вы добились определенных успехов и побед. 
А начиналось всё...9 лет назад.
Когда фирма Яртойс только родилась ,к её колыбели прилетели три фей :Фея Разума, Фея Красоты, и Фея Удачи.
"-Ах, какая славная , ну совсем еще крошка !"-склонились над ней феи. А Фея Красоты сказала :-"Я хочу преподнести ей в дар талант нравиться клиентам с первого взгляда. Кто хоть раз увидит её, не сможет променять её ни на что другое !"
"-А я, -воскликнула Фея Разума,- сделаю так, чтобы на её пути встречались только умные и честные работники !"
"-Мне же остаётся только пожелать нашей крошке удачи во всех начинаниях.- добавила Фея Удачи .И пусть все невзгоды обходят её стороной!"
"-Тише, тише, кажется она просыпается…

-И действительно, Фирма растет, увеличиваются торговые залы, расширяется ассортимент, появляются новые сотрудники, увеличивается количество клиентов. И сегодня фирме Яртойс  9 лет. 
И мы с удовольствием приветствуем в зале Вас, наших партнеров, именно вы знаете, что такое детский восторг и радость от  любимой игрушки. И не только детям, но и солидным, взрослым людям, так часто нравятся красочные игры и игрушки, которыми увлечены наши дети. Ведь, взяв в руки красавицу куклу или умную радиоуправляемую модель автомобиля, мама и папа ненадолго возвращаются в собственное детство. Более того – они переживают свои детские впечатления заново!
А мы много трудились, и сделали все, чтобы Вам легко и приятно было сотрудничать вместе с нами.
Пришло время познакомиться нам поближе.

( Представление гостей, география была обширная)
Покажись честной народ, 
Все кто в Угличе живёт!  И т.д.



Всех сотрудников НЕ ЗАБЫВАЕМ, 
ИХ ТОЖЕ В ОВАЦИЯХ МЫ ИСКУПАЕМ!
В свой бокал вина нальём, за знакомство дружно пьём.
/пауза 3 мин./

-Когда справляют день рождения человека, то всегда поздравляют его родителей. У фирмы тоже есть родители иначе говоря - основатели . Кто же это? 
– Директора. И как вы догадались, я хочу предоставить слово, самым главным людям, капитанам на большом корабле под названием «Яртойс», которые вот уже 9 лет ведут свой корабль сквозь финансовые потоки, преодолевая все трудности на пути к стабильности и процветанию.
Кочигину Алексею Владимировичу и Чекалову Владимиру Васильевичу.
Процветания вашему детищу и успехов в бизнесе.
И вот, наступает час «х» – когда  судьба укажет на нескольких счастливчиков, которые понесут домой желанные призы.
1. сертификат на 100 000 для отдыха
2.Плазма
3.Фотоаппарат
4.Ноутбук
5.ipod 2
6.iphone
7.Спутниковое ТВ.
8.Кондиционер
9.Домашний кинотеатр

9 лет фирме – 9 призов.
(Директора решили начать лотерею с сертификата на 100 000 для отдыха, как мы не уговаривали их оставить этот выигрыш на последок, но «хозяин – барин»)

Выбрали маленькую, красивенькую девочку, которая нам помогала, крутила барабан и вытягивала купончики с фамилией клиентов фирмы.

1. Я думаю, что каждый рад
  Иметь такой фотоаппарат.

2. Вам достается ценный приз
    Вы отправляетесь в круиз

3. Вот и кинотеатр домашний 
   Дарит вам фирма Яртойс настоящий!

4. Подарок этот – будет вам как друг
    Ведь это самый лучший ноутбук!

5. Веселиться и ликует весь народ
    Вам достался замечательный айпод.

6. Чтоб жизнь была многообразна
    Скорее получайте – плазму.

8. Вам скажет даже инженер
    Что нужен  вам кондиционер 

9. Что за чудо телефон,
Как звучит, как светит он,
А быть может это сон?
Все же нет, это Айфон!

10. Тарелку спутниковую получаете вы.
Каналов - не один, и даже не три – 
Хоть триста тридцать три смотри!
После того, как разыграли призы, нас попросили поздравить ещё одного сотрудника фирмы.

Что такое фирма? Фирма-это сотрудники, это – клиенты, это люди, это все вы! А день рождения компании -это очередная годовщина вашей совместной работы, вашего самоотверженного труда в одном направлении. И мы сегодня хотим поздравить и отметить человека – профессионала своего дела, его знания и ответственное отношение к работе, даже в самых экстремальных ситуациях вызывают заслуженное уважение коллег и руководства Компании и свидетельствуют о том, что работа действительно может быть праздником.  Это Дмитрий Логиновский .  Он  в фирме Яртойс отвечает буквально за всё.
Здоровья Вам,  энергии на много-много лет вперед, чтобы все, за что Вы взялись, приносило Вам только положительные результаты.
И для него танец восточной красавицы.

А дальше было продолжение банкета:
1.	Караоке по Гавайски
2.	Танца с кокосами
(1 тур: ламбада (кокос удерживаются животами).
2 тур: макарена (кокос удерживаются спинами).
3 тур: летка-енка (кокс удерживается в положении «паровозик»).
3.	Передай кокос
4.	Конкурс Хула-хуп
5.	Конкурс «Путешествие»
6.	Угадай пиво
7.	Передай апальсин
8.	Поймай рыбку.
9.	Клятва компании «Яртойс»

Все конкурсы в  перемешку с танцами.

Вечеринка заканчилась финальным ритуальным танцем «Гигантская ламбада».

----------


## Mentomanka

> :))))А вы когда-нить брили кокосы? Попробуйте:)))))Очень весело! (главное не забыть их пеной для бритья помазать)


я через 2 недели провожу гавайскую вечеринку... момент с кокосом-очень веселый,как мне кажется...только вот как его обыграть? что-то ничего в голову не приходит....по сценарию-именинник-вождь острова....может ,от этого как-то оттолкнуться?...мол,каждый год на острове проходят олимпийские игры, и одна из эстафет называется "лысый кокос"))) может,так?

----------


## Всегда всем весело

> я через 2 недели провожу гавайскую вечеринку... момент с кокосом-очень веселый,как мне кажется...только вот как его обыграть? что-то ничего в голову не приходит....по сценарию-именинник-вождь острова....может ,от этого как-то оттолкнуться?...мол,каждый год на острове проходят олимпийские игры, и одна из эстафет называется "лысый кокос"))) может,так?


Прикольно про "Лысый кокос")) Мне тоже скоро предстоит Гавайская вечеринка, обязательно попробую. Еще мне понравилась идея из инета - угадать вес кокоса. Угадавшему приз - сам кокос. Только вес советуют в конверт запечатать, во избежание недоразумений.

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Я хочу провести подобие музыкального стула. В центр кладем пляжные шлепанцы на один меньше количества игроков. Как только музыка останавливается, игроки обувают один шлепанец, кому не хватило - выбывает.

----------

angel18 (23.05.2016), айна чуйнешова (30.01.2018)

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Вот такой конкурс нашла в журнале ЧРГ, автор не указан, может быть кто-то возьмет на заметку.
Гавайские острова


Все игроки получают листы бумаги, честно закрывают глаза и начинают рисовать то, что предлагает ведущий. 

1. Сначала надо нарисовать остров в середине листа. 

2. Налево от острова в море находится судно. 

3. Поскольку остров окружен водой, то в ней плавают рыбы. 

4. Это Гавайи, поэтому надо нарисовать пальму. 

5. День хороший, в воздухе летают птицы. 

6. На судне есть команда, поэтому надо нарисовать там моряка. 

7. Моряк мечтает съесть кокосы, которые выросли на пальме. 

8. Чтобы все моряки могли видеть кокосы, на судне должно быть несколько иллюминаторов. 

9. Кроме кокосов, моряки видят на острове туземку. 

10. Девушка видна очень хорошо, потому что в небе светит солнце. 

Теперь можно открыть глаза и посмотреть, что получилось. Если остров действительно находится в середине листа, то игроки записывают себе 10 баллов, если судно находится слева, но не касается острова - еще 10 баллов. Если рыб больше 2, то прибавляют 15 баллов, если в воздухе больше двух птиц - 20 баллов. Если моряк находится на судне, а не в море, то есть возможность добавить 20 баллов, то же самое - если туземка находится на острове; если кокосы изображены на пальме, а не в другом месте - 15 баллов, если иллюминаторы точно на судне - 20 баллов. Если солнце нарисовано справа - плюсуют 15 баллов, если слева - 20, если в середине - 10. Теперь подсчитывают общую сумму, и игрок с самым высоким счетом получает приз. Максимум можно набрать 165 баллов.

----------

Лорик (14.05.2018)

----------


## Geshka

Конечно же,  с вашей помощью провела  Гавайскую вечеринку, а вернее сказать Гавайский целый день.
Вот ход корпоратива.          

 Ход Гавайской вечеринки (3.09.11) 
1.	Приветствие по - гавайски
2.	Символы власти совету Старейшин (Гавайки – цветочные бусы, жезл – бутафорский банан)
3.	Приветствие вождя или просто активного участника.
4.	Гавайское приветствие по кругу (интерактив)
5.	Интеллектуальный конкурс «Гавайи!.. Что это?» 
Например,
    Существует такое понятие, как «гавайское время». Как вы думаете, что      
    оно означает? 
                        а) послеобеденный сон;
                        б) никто никуда не спешит;
                        в) час пик;
6.	Гавайские перевёртыши. Наши песни на «гавайский» лад. 
7.	Билли – денс (танец живота) – активисты из гостей. Можно даже мастер – класс
8.	"Караоке по-гавайски" танцевальный марафон для команд. 
9.	Игра «Кокосовый шейк». Участвуют пары. Пары зажимают кокосы животами и танцуют под часто меняющуюся музыку: звучат то хип-хоп, то традиционная гавайская музыка, то ламбада и т.п. Те, чей кокос падает, выбывают.
10.	Минута славы для детей. Кто во что горазд!!!!
11.	Игра  «Загар». Желающие участвовать танцуют под  музыку, встав в кружок, а ведущий периодически произносит                   фразы-команды. Те из  участников, кто отказывается выполнять то, что произносит ведущий, выбывают. Если ведущий 
                   говорит, что нужно подставить солнцу коленки, значит, 
                  участники должны оголить коленки.
12.	Приезд гостей:
            а)  туземцев  (костюмы: гавайские юбки, бусы)
            б) Восточных красавиц с султанами (шаравары, чалма, 
                    жилетка, пояс, парео)
            в) Французской шоу-группы «Муллен - руж» (всё для  
                 «Канкана»: юбки, панталоны, корсет)
            г) Гостей из России ??? (по необходимости «Путешествие в 
               царские покои»: театрализованное действо  с участием 
                гостей: царь, царица, Иван, Змей – Горыныч, Серый 
                 Волк, ….)
13.	Гавайское поппури для всех (танцевальный марафон)
14.	 «Неугомонный кокос» (Парный танец тех, кто имеет непосредственное отношение к кокосу)
15.	Фруктовый капкан  (фанты на «гавайскую» тему)
16.	Традиционная гавайская танец – забава «Лимбо по - гавайски». Все под музыку проходят под лентой, не наклоняясь вперед и держа в руках «кокос». С каждым разом планка опускается все ниже и ниже.
17.	 «Гигантская ламбада»
18.	 Запасные варианты: 
1)	Игра «Мои шлепанцы!».  Понадобятся большие яркие пляжные шлепанцы – их должно быть  на 1 меньше, чем участников игры. Шлепанцы кладутся на пол в кучку, а участники встают  вокруг них. Далее игра проводится так же, как известное развлечение «Музыкальный стул».
2)	Игра «Быстрый серфер». По команде ведущего участник или участники подбегают к набору/наборам инвентаря. Нужно быстро надеть очки, трусы и ласты, встать на доску для серфинга и сфотографировать себя. Побеждает тот, кто проделает это быстрее.
3)	 Песенная игра – кто вспомнит больше песен о лете, солнце и море. 
19.	Выстрел «Бумфети».  Желаем счастья по – гавайски
20.	16.00 – 17.00 Блок «Нептун»
          а) Выбор Нептуна (конкурсная программа)
          б) Выбор Русалочки (конкурсная программа)
          в)   Проделки Кикиморы
          г) «Купаем всех!!!!»

----------

tataluna (01.08.2017), Лорик (14.05.2018)

----------


## Geshka

Музыка к Гавайской вечеринке (вдруг у кого-то нет подборки)
https://yadi.sk/d/NNqxjXOxaapj7
https://yadi.sk/d/064A5Xaraaps7
https://yadi.sk/d/Z5oH5lGzaapwd
https://yadi.sk/d/a6xk5Xtaaapze
https://yadi.sk/d/ePynRJ8jaaq4y
https://yadi.sk/d/v20Uv93FaaqBC
https://yadi.sk/d/b7AB3eZNaaqEC
https://yadi.sk/d/vXpGMDKJaaqJd
https://yadi.sk/d/Kjd9efo6aaqa7
https://yadi.sk/d/hv9656_Yaaqfd
https://yadi.sk/d/MLexvTSJaaqkm
https://yadi.sk/d/MLexvTSJaaqkm
https://yadi.sk/d/MLexvTSJaaqkm
https://yadi.sk/d/oX17x55naar9f
https://yadi.sk/d/DPOBGA-saarF9

----------

Лорик (14.05.2018)

----------


## Ольгия

> песню для гавайской вечеринки


ЧАСТУШКИ

Я поеду на Гавайи, (Мы поедем на Гавайи)
На Гавайях - красота!
Там лазурью блещет небо,
Солнце, воздух и вода.

Где в безбрежном океане
Протянулись там и сям
Островки цепочкой, рядом,
Там, где Тихий океан.

Волны катят, омывают
Этот дивный силуэт.
Чистым золотом сияют
Все пески, их краше нет.

Здесь живут одни гавайцы -
Удивительный народ,
И в бамбуковых жилищах
Проживают круглый год.

Белозубы, чернокожи...
Это, видно, от жары!
Не мулаты и не негры,
Не индейцы - кто ж они?

Ах, красавицы-гавайки -
Вот святая простота...
Нет в помине макияжа,
Вместо юбочек - трава...

На Гавайях круглый год
Ярко светит солнце,
Потому в бунгало стёкол
Не нужно для оконцев.

Хорошо живёт народ:
Он не пашет и не жнёт,
Все дары природы
У них на огороде.

Здесь кокосы и бананы,
И кунжуты и батат.
В поймах - розовый фламинго,
В море - жирный кашалот.

Я отведаю папайи,
Сяду в быстрый самолёт,
И отправлюсь на Гавайи,
Если кто меня возьмёт!

----------

Лорик (14.05.2018), Наталюшка (04.08.2020)

----------


## Ирина Лисс

> Добрый день. Помогите найти или переделать песню для гавайской вечеринки. У нас корпоратив и от каждого отдела просят какое-то выступление.


На скорую руку накидала текст. Можно по возможности инсценировать (если коллектив веселый и есть поющие)последние 2 строчки может подпевать коллектив. На мотив песни "МИЛЫЙ МОЙ ДЕДОЧЕК - СИЗЫЙ ГОЛУБОЧЕК"

Б: Ты куда собрался, милый мой дедочек?
Ты куда собрался, сизый голубочек?
Д: На Гаваи, бабка, на Гаваи, Любка,
На Гаваи ты моя, сизая голубка!

Б: А что там будешь делать, милый мой дедочек?
Что там будешь делать, сизый голубочек?
Д: Отрываться, бабка, отрываться, Любка,
На Гавайских островах, сизая голубка!

Б: У тебя ж радикулит, милый мой дедочек,
У тебя ж спина болит, сизый голубочек!
Д: Не волнуйся, бабка, не волнуйся, Любка,
Я уже здоров, как бык, сизая голубка!

Б: Ну тогда и я с тобой, милый мой дедочек,
Будем вместе отжигать, лысый голубочек!
Д: Тьфу-нуты, бабка! Во даешь ты, Любка! (с досадой)
Зажигалочка моя, сизая голубка! (заискивающе)

Мы команда – банда?
- Мы команда-банда!
- Что сейчас нам надо?
-На Гаваи надо!

----------

Лорик (14.05.2018), Ольгия (06.07.2017)

----------

